# What knitting technique scares you?



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm curious here wondering if or what knitting techniques people find intimidating.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting machines.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

AGREED!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Steeking! Love those Scandinavian patterns, but can't imagine cutting into the fabric. Interesting technique and I do hope to try it someday.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Check this out: www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROeKEj57Nk Video is of a person doing steeking for the first time. There are many more available too. It's quite liberating. Try it on a sweater purchased secondhand, that's what I did.


martyr said:


> Steeking! Love those Scandinavian patterns, but can't imagine cutting into the fabric. Interesting technique and I do hope to try it someday.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am also terrified of steeking! I can't imagine actually cutting into something I have poured blood, sweat and tears into.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Steeks!!!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

double pointed needles...i keep trying though and failing !


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Intarsia. I'm struggling with a ridiculously elaborate piece now--six different colors, six bobbins dangling from the back of the project + tails...argh!


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

BrandySears said:


> Check this out: www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROeKEj57Nk Video is of a person doing steeking for the first time. There are many more available too. It's quite liberating. Try it on a sweater purchased secondhand, that's what I did.
> 
> 
> martyr said:
> ...


Good idea, thanks


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Intarsia. I'm struggling with a ridiculously elaborate piece now--six different colors, six bobbins dangling from the back of the project + tails...argh!


The secret to intarsia is patience and holding up the piece so it can untangle. And oh, did I mention patience.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


Challenge yourself! Get your DPN's ready cast on some sts and go. The biggest trick is to not let all those ridiculous points win. You can do it. Use some yarn you don't give a hoot about and WIN.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

DPN and STEEKS. 

I have several DPN but only use them as CN.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Intarsia. I'm struggling with a ridiculously elaborate piece now--six different colors, six bobbins dangling from the back of the project + tails...argh!
> ...


Haha, true!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

sewing up seams.Mine never look that good! I hate it,so I always do in the round.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

check this out


jgarrett28 said:


> sewing up seams.Mine never look that good! I hate it,so I always do in the round.


I also use to detest seaming and always did it in the round. But once you get the hang of it, it is liberating. This book is also a great reference.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I have yet to try color work of any kind except horizontal stripes. That will be on my to do list later this year.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> Check this out: www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROeKEj57Nk Video is of a person doing steeking for the first time. There are many more available too. It's quite liberating. Try it on a sweater purchased secondhand, that's what I did.
> 
> 
> martyr said:
> ...


Thanks for the idea of cutting a purchased sweater, and for the video. I have bookmarked it and will definitely use it. I really like the pattern of the sweater she is wearing as it not an all over one. I can now add this project to my short list. BTW I have taken another Craftsy class on short rows which was super, so I may do hers; I'll check it out to see if it's a KAL.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Knitting color work is my bug-a-boo. Since I can crochet colors without blinking an eye I think I should be able to change colors while knitting, too. I have a caution when I think of ever being able to knit lace shawls - the ones that have names & look like lacy spider webs. So delicate. I'll admire them from afar for a bit longer.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

rose haft said:


> Knitting color work is my bug-a-boo. Since I can crochet colors without blinking an eye I think I should be able to change colors while knitting, too. I have a caution when I think of ever being able to knit lace shawls - the ones that have names & look like lacy spider webs. So delicate. I'll admire them from afar for a bit longer.


You'll be shocked at how RIDICULOUSLY easy it is to change colors once you do it. As far as the lace shawls. Try one that has a sock weight yarn first and use lifelines. Easier than you think. Then stretch it til it screams. End result. Stunning!


----------



## Ginger8855 (Jan 29, 2013)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


My mother does something with hers that I should try, because I absolutely hate them. She puts something on the end of them so her stitches don't slide off.

A funny story. She was working on something the other day (and she must not have had something on the end) because she got so mad she threw the needle across the room. It landed between Max's leg. He looked at her like what the heck did you do that for and got up and left his bed.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

That sounds like it might work. Funny story too.


----------



## StnFlwr (Feb 25, 2011)

I too, fear steeking. But I think I fear fair isle as much if not more. I think I would need to learn to pick instead of throw, in order to do it properly.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

The local knitting guild I belong too is teaching how to do Fair Isle by holding one strand of yarn in each hand. The homework assignment before the class will be to make a small dish cloth (all garter) worked by using your non-dominant hand. IE if a thrower do it in continental and vice versa. Maybe you should try a homework assignment to help.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll have to try it again until it works. I didn't think of using sports weight yarn for practise. Well, allright, you've given me the encouragement I needed. thanx.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, Would love to make socks, but dpns are tooooo scary. I consider it to be on my life list to accomplish before I die, along with reading Moby Dick and all of Shakespeare


----------



## valo (Feb 3, 2013)

:-o I have not made anything involving cables, I don'think I could understand how to. Val


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Check this how to out! Cables are fun but, addictive.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

The secret to reading charts is to look at ONE line at a time. When I first started doing charts it was all a bit overwhelming. But if you break out your sticky notes and block off everything but that one line it becomes less intimidating. "I can get through one line." Then you get through another. Just take it a row at a time and use safety lines and you'll do great. But since this bag has been occupied for so long why don't you refer to it as your challenge bag and challenge yourself now? I double dare you. You CAN do it. :lol:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Short rows, with w&t. I have done it once on a set in sweater sleeve. It turned out awful. the sweater is now sleeveless!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/short-rows
Check these out. Grab some scrap yarn and play with it.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

...knitting machines....crochet cast on(s)....my chain looks like a chewed up bit of string!! I learnt to knit with DPNs so ok with them, and ok with circs...hoping to knit myself some socks this year...the seams on the toes of shop bought socks cause me to get blisters..


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

valo said:


> :-o I have not made anything involving cables, I don'think I could understand how to. Val


Same here.
Also can't crochet!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't help you with Knitting Machines...haven't played with those and they are a bit intimidating to me too.


elaineadams said:


> ...knitting machines....crochet cast on(s)....my chain looks like a chewed up bit of string!! I learnt to knit with DPNs so ok with them, and ok with circs...hoping to knit myself some socks this year...the seams on the toes of shop bought socks cause me to get blisters..


http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/provisional-crochet-cast-on
for crochet cast on: link above





knitting socks on dpns





socks on magic loop


----------



## valo (Feb 3, 2013)

zebbie said:


> valo said:
> 
> 
> > :-o I have not made anything involving cables, I don'think I could understand how to. Val
> ...


I am going to try it!!!! I can't believe I am talking to someone in Australia. Try to learn to crochet. In many ways it is easier than knitting, especially when you need to fix a mistake.


----------



## PaulineRose (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, double pointed needles. Having said that, I have never even tried, so I think that I should. Also the CIRCULAR needles, which many of you seem to love so much. Never tried that either. Yes, I feel it's silly to be scared and doesn't make sense even to me. After all, what's the WORSE that could happen?


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

PaulineRose said:


> Yes, double pointed needles. Having said that, I have never even tried, so I think that I should. Also the CIRCULAR needles, which many of you seem to love so much. Never tried that either. Yes, I feel it's silly to be scared and doesn't make sense even to me. After all, what's the WORSE that could happen?


Go for it. You're in no danger as to my knowledge yarn only attacks cats.
:lol:


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


 I'm not scared of charts, just don't like them! Always find it easier to follow written instructions, I guess it is what ever you are used to. However, I am a 'bit wary' of intarsia, I am a terrible 'neat-freak' and just know all those bits of yarn would really bother me. lol


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, Brandy, I really want to knit some real socks. I have knitted lots and lots of tube socks and fingerless gloves (more than a dozen pairs of those and same with the easy-peasy socks). I totally love using bamboo double pointed needles, no long needles sticking out and they just float happily into place so I can travel along mindlessly.

So, NY resolution is REAL socks with a heel and now that I have tried and totally think the magic loop works well (completed two bags in two days on those), I would probably really be proud of myself if I knitted a pair of sox on magic loop. I also would like to learn to crochet this year as well. And I will continue with my spinning obsession as well, though this time not going through the pain barrier, as trigger thumb was five months of BIG PAIN, last year. And there you have it.

I do have a book which is totally on knitting in the round so will probably follow one of their sock patterns. 

cheers, interesting topic.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Seaming and steeking.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

martyr said:


> Steeking! Love those Scandinavian patterns, but can't imagine cutting into the fabric. Interesting technique and I do hope to try it someday.


I was terrified to steek to the point that I actually took a class because I needed someone to hold my hand through this terrifying project. It's actually very easy and once you take that first cut, no problem. Knit a couple of squares from scrap yarn and steek away.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

PaulineRose said:


> Yes, double pointed needles. Having said that, I have never even tried, so I think that I should. Also the CIRCULAR needles, which many of you seem to love so much. Never tried that either. Yes, I feel it's silly to be scared and doesn't make sense even to me. After all, what's the WORSE that could happen?


The worse that can happen is you will have to frog, maybe a couple of times, but then you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Two! Entrelac and "Knit one below! For the later, I even bought a book! I love the look! So far, though, I only look at and oodles over the pretty pictures!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Intarsia, fair isle, thumbs, and fitted garment. I need to try magic loop also. The more I learn the more challenges come along!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Knit one below. Get ready to set yourself free from intimidation. Get some extra yarn laying around and some spare needles and try by just working the basic pattern in the book. It's only a swatch, no one's going to see it unless you want them too. Once you do that there's no stopping you. Fly.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Entrelac!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Picking up stitches on premie cardigans when pattern say's pick up stitches foor band and place 3 button holes, but don't tell how many stitches to pick up as your going round, I have 6 little cardi's to finish argggg.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Double pointed needles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Having been self-taught on almost all my skills in life, i know there is little that I cannot do if I can get myself to be patient. A while ago I finally decided to tackle a crochet remodel that needed doing. It had been sitting there gnawing at me for 2 yrs. KP folks encouraged me and voila! I cut thru the fabric and it did not all fall apart. So once again, I learned the fear was way greater than the task deserved.

Have tackled several new projects this year and found with patience and focus, they all worked just fine. Some of them include finer lace knitting (the Mirage lace pattern with a KP workshop), a fair isle chullo hat, a domino square baby sweater, to name a few. Everyone of these turned out to be so much easier than I thought.

So my biggest intimidation is tackling my impatience. The manual disability I have makes 2-hand knitting impossible so fair isle is frustrating for me.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> martyr said:
> 
> 
> > Steeking! Love those Scandinavian patterns, but can't imagine cutting into the fabric. Interesting technique and I do hope to try it someday.
> ...


First time I have heard the word steek before. Perhaps I thought someone meant to type steak (like I had for dinner tonight). Your post has made me feel very happy that I haven't had to experience this.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Having been self-taught on almost all my skills in life, i know there is little that I cannot do if I can get myself to be patient. A while ago I finally decided to tackle a crochet remodel that needed doing. It had been sitting there gnawing at me for 2 yrs. KP folks encouraged me and voila! I cut thru the fabric and it did not all fall apart. So once again, I learned the fear was way greater than the task deserved.
> 
> Have tackled several new projects this year and found with patience and focus, they all worked just fine. Some of them include finer lace knitting (the Mirage lace pattern with a KP workshop), a fair isle chullo hat, a domino square baby sweater, to name a few. Everyone of these turned out to be so much easier than I thought.
> 
> So my biggest intimidation is tackling my impatience. The manual disability I have makes 2-hand knitting impossible so fair isle is frustrating for me.


Do you knit continental/picking or english/throwing? I'm a continental knitter and only use that method for working fair isle. I'm TERRIBLE at english and watching me try to do it puts me in fits of laughter because I'm so bad at it.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

i agree. knitting machines


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

For those that posted there scares of:
Magic Loop
DPN's or Socks on DPN's 
or Steeking
Early posts have you tube links so, be sure to check them out.

Entrelac basics: 




Intarsia: 



 or 




Fair Isle with two hands: 




Fair Isle with one hand:


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> KarenLeigh said:
> 
> 
> > I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement! You are a great cheerleader! I'm pretty sure I will give this a try in the future after I finish current works in progress. I like the idea of making a sample with less cherished yarn, so that if it is a disaster, nothing is lost.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing in knitting really scares me. It all knits and purls. How can one be scared? If it doesn't turn out right you do it over and over til its right and you learn. It's an adventure to me. However, I still love 'seedstitch' ... so safe to fall back on. Oh, well maybe one thing ... buying expensive yarn that turns out to be a mistake.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Steeking and felting. Intentionally cutting/shrinking knitted goods--positively scary!


----------



## nb47 (Jul 24, 2012)

i agree with you scared stiff of double pointed needles
nb


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

see earlier post on steeking. Page 1 maybe. Post of youtube of someone steeking for the very first time. Get a sweater from thrift store (make sure it's wool) practice steeking on it. Then felt it like crazy. Cut it up and make little things (I personally love to make little mittens with embroidered bits on them for Christmas Tree ornaments). At the end of it you're only out a small amount of money and think of all you will learn from it.



jan m said:


> Steeking and felting. Intentionally cutting/shrinking knitted goods--positively scary!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Steeking. So I don't. When I make Finished Objects from all of the patterns I have saved, then I will worry about steeking.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


It may be that you find dpns intimidating in part simply because your mother was so masterful in her use of them. Sometimes following in the footsteps of an expert can make one feel inadequate. Justkeep in mind that you are doing your own knitting your way! Try magic loop to knit "tubey" things like mittens and socks.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am the same as Seedstitch, I don't find knitting at all frightening, just challenging at times. That makes it interesting, and when you meet and defeat a challenge it is satisfying.


----------



## sharobmic (Nov 11, 2012)

DPNs also terrify me, I would love to try socks and gloves etc. But as I have only be "properly" knitting for about 2 years and have only just got my first pairs of circular needles (not knitted in the round yet, I only got them as the baby cardigan I wanted to knit needed 209 stitches cast on - sides and back knitted in one piece) I WILL get around to trying DPNs and knitting something in the round too lol.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

BrandySears said:


> Check this out: www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROeKEj57Nk Video is of a person doing steeking for the first time. There are many more available too. It's quite liberating. Try it on a sweater purchased secondhand, that's what I did.
> 
> 
> martyr said:
> ...


Great idea! I never thought of that but sometimes my local 2nd hand store has knitted sweaters for under $5.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

For those who fear the Double Pointed Needles check out:
http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/double-pointed-needles


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Catma4 said:


> BrandySears said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out: www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROeKEj57Nk Video is of a person doing steeking for the first time. There are many more available too. It's quite liberating. Try it on a sweater purchased secondhand, that's what I did.
> ...


That's how I get my cashmere yarn. Buy a well made and taken care of sweater, take it apart and cannabalize the yarn and go. My favorite HOT PINK bed sock are pure cashmere, so soft, used both sleeves as I doubled the yarn while knitting it. I still have the body of the sweater. I purchased it in the summer so I only spent $2 FOR CASHMERE.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

What really scares me is doing SOCKS!!!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

See links above for both DPN technique and Magic Loop. NO FEAR MY DEAR!


Janina said:


> What really scares me is doing SOCKS!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> See links above for both DPN technique and Magic Loop. NO FEAR MY DEAR!
> 
> 
> Janina said:
> ...


I have tried knitting with DPNs but keep holding the needles in a funny way. When I am really ready will look it up on Google to see how it is done. I don't give up yet... hahaha. Have the needles and yarn, just need the practice. :lol:


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

Brioche. Took a class at Vogue, still don't get it!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Last year when I found KP I knew then that I wanted to learn to knit socks for myself. Last week I started to knit 2 socks at a time, toe-up, took one off the 2 circulars and have 1/2 of one foot done. 1 challange down, almost, still have the heel to do (panic time then) LOL
Next will be lace (maybe)


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I used to hate how yarn slipped off of DP's but I now have all wooden DP's and they are great. I always put the work on 3-not 4.

I can't think of much that scares me but a lot that I don't enjoy. Like elaborate cables. Anything that requires a chart so complicated that I have to mark off the rows as I go--carefully. Or count a lot.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

doing short rows properly and also following knitting charts(at what point on the graph does a gal start the repeats)


----------



## terry (Jan 16, 2011)

I just don't understand how to do "short rows".


----------



## MrsH1960 (Jan 9, 2013)

DPN, mittens,socks dont see it happenin'.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

class from Nancy Marchant? I prefer her method of doing brioche over knit one below, but they are the same. I just think Nancy M.'s way is easier especially when picking up dropped stitches.


tlkipel said:


> Brioche. Took a class at Vogue, still don't get it!


Check out this link: 



 or in two colors:


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

Circular needles! I know all you wonderful knitters out there must think I'm crazy, but I just can't get used to them. I started knitting again after not having done so for a very long time, and have always used straight needles. I keep trying and maybe one day I'll get the hang of it!


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate having to "pick up" stitches! (as in necklines for ribbing.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

making sweaters...


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


----------



## PaulineRose (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

wildfire0 said:


> I hate having to "pick up" stitches! (as in necklines for ribbing.


Check this out. Different area than neck but, the same idea.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I began a Norwegian cardigan and got as far as the armholes before letting it sit for nearly 9 years, primarily because of my fear of steeking. Finally I decided I had to be brave and finish it, but not without a lot of qualms of what if I goofed up. In the end I was ultra cautious, probably more than I needed to be, but finished up hand sewing after I had cut it as I was afraid that my sewing machine might catch on the yarn and that would definitely have ruined it. I'm happy to say that all went well and it is one of my favourite cardigans (see it in my avatar). I have even thought, just thought about making another one!

Sue


Jude2444 said:


> I am also terrified of steeking! I can't imagine actually cutting into something I have poured blood, sweat and tears into.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


I'm working on the Ashton. I really had to talk myself into it. It has been 2 steps forward and one step back. I keep making mistakes but not sure where. I get to the end of a row and find I have one too many stitches to the end or after stitching a row and beginning the next I find they are not lining up. I have put it down for a while. I kept getting frustrated. I will pick it back up but was hoping a little repreave would help me. Make sure you use life lines. That has saved me. Do the lifelines on the purl rows only. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I began a Norwegian cardigan and got as far as the armholes before letting it sit for nearly 9 years, primarily because of my fear of steeking. Finally I decided I had to be brave and finish it, but not without a lot of qualms of what if I goofed up. In the end I was ultra cautious, probably more than I needed to be, but finished up hand sewing after I had cut it as I was afraid that my sewing machine might catch on the yarn and that would definitely have ruined it. I'm happy to say that all went well and it is one of my favourite cardigans (see it in my avatar). I have even thought, just thought about making another one!
> To do it on your sewing machine use a piece of paper, like register receipt paper, and place that on top of the knitting to prevent the foot from catching the yarn.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

don't really think about what scares me, I just tend to give it a try. I use a machine and hand for knitting and do intarsia both ways. I love picture knitting and have made dozens of little knitted skirts with pictures on the matching tops for all my daughters and grandaughters.

Skeeting I have not heard of that but if it is cutting into knitted jumpers etc then I have done this sort of thing also and made large jumpers into little V neck/sleeveless tops for the grandchildren. I will use the link that has been posted to have a look at it though

Sheila


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

The Kitchener stitch, DPN's, and fair isle make me nervous.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


There are only a few symbols on the Ashton pattern. Try to enlarge the chart on a copier first. I have a flatbed scanner/copier and I enlarge it 50%. My local library has a copier than will do this for 10 cents. Then I use two bright color crayons and I color code the chart. I use green for k2tog and orange for ssk. It was driving me nuts to have to see the symbol and go back to the legend. Those colors make chart reading so easy. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Entrance!!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

evesch said:


> Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


AWESOME WORK. Beautifully done work or art.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't be afraid to try it. Just jump in and you may be surprised how well you are doing. Of course too you can go to the Ashton KAL which seems to be active once more, and that is a great place for encouragement.

Sue


Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Jedmo said:


> Entrance!!


Huh?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Agree, Intarsia. Would love to make one of the colorful pair of mittens with squirrels and leaves.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

what is steeks?


----------



## quiltu (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the entralac video. Someday I really am going to try this.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love entralac patterns. You might want to try. It does take time.


----------



## kaybee (Feb 6, 2013)

Circular needles. Can't handle them at all and was told at a knitting exhibition that its because when knitting with straight needles I hold the right hand needle under my arm and arent used to knitting with the work on my lap.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I began a Norwegian cardigan and got as far as the armholes before letting it sit for nearly 9 years, primarily because of my fear of steeking. Finally I decided I had to be brave and finish it, but not without a lot of qualms of what if I goofed up. In the end I was ultra cautious, probably more than I needed to be, but finished up hand sewing after I had cut it as I was afraid that my sewing machine might catch on the yarn and that would definitely have ruined it. I'm happy to say that all went well and it is one of my favourite cardigans (see it in my avatar). I have even thought, just thought about making another one!
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

valo said:


> :-o I have not made anything involving cables, I don'think I could understand how to. Val


Me too! Cables and Aran stitching scare me because one little stitch can undermine your entire pattern!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

books said:


> I agree, Would love to make socks, but dpns are tooooo scary. I consider it to be on my life list to accomplish before I die, along with reading Moby Dick and all of Shakespeare


I make socks with circulars. Get some small, 11" .


----------



## ve7mgg (Sep 7, 2012)

What is "Steeking" ?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

quiltu said:


> Thanks for the link to the entralac video. Someday I really am going to try this.


Ever done log cabin? I thought Entrelac would be hard, too, but it certainly is not.


----------



## KarenKK (Jan 1, 2013)

2 techniques - brioche stitch, and entrelac


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

DPNs - holding me back on socks and doilys.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Greeneyedleo49 said:


> Circular needles! I know all you wonderful knitters out there must think I'm crazy, but I just can't get used to them. I started knitting again after not having done so for a very long time, and have always used straight needles. I keep trying and maybe one day I'll get the hang of it!


When I first learned to knit, my teacher taught me on straights, then later handed me a set of circulars. I did two stitches, said I could never use them. and gave them back. That was 3 years ago. For some reason I tried them again, and now I use them for everything. Never touch a straight. but some people don't like them, and it's not required.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you Brandy for an interesting topic I learned a lot I started a dk hat after I got half way I frogged the thing I was not having any fun I just hatted going back to it, I just love cables as you can see in my picture


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I was confused about a stitch, the Crocodile stitch, but I thought, "this is dumb, it's supposed to be easy." And I watched and watched the videos and--BINGO!!--the next day... I learned the hard way, never do anything when you're tired!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I also hold my needle under my arm, but haven't found that a problem at all with the circular needles. You can still anchor the cable under your arm. I use circulars all the time now, especially for knitting shawls.

Sue



kaybee said:


> Circular needles. Can't handle them at all and was told at a knitting exhibition that its because when knitting with straight needles I hold the right hand needle under my arm and arent used to knitting with the work on my lap.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Kitchener stitch!!


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

I had never heard of steeking until now. Just watched the video. Very cool!!!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Steeking, short rows, and fancy lace shawls.

I am bookmarking so I can go back and look at videos and tips when I am ready to challenge myself.

I have to master short rows so I can make socks.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I have three double pointed needles, double knitting and lace knitting.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Double Knitting. I decided to invest in a class for myself to get past this. My 2013 challenge to myself. 

PS - good idea to try steeking on a 2nd hand sweater!


----------



## KayKay4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Intarsia and really complicated long patterns--I lose my place and make mistakes too easily.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Intarsia knitting


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I dread sewing pieces together and would never dream of
steeking.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Double Knitting tutorial: 




Kitchener Stitch Tutorial:


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

To all who said they're intimidated by using double-pointed needles...if you know how to knit with TWO needles, that's all you need to think about BECAUSE regardless of whether you have 4 or 5 DPNs to work for a project such as a sock or a hat, you still knit stitches with only two of the needles at a time as you go circularly.

Let's say you have a set of 4 needles you're working with....3 have the stitches on them, waiting to be worked. The 4th needle is the working needle. It has no stitches on it (yet), so you start to knit with it and knit stitches that are on the 1st needle of the 3 that have stitches. It might look like you're knitting with 4 needles. But ONLY two are in play at a given time. When you've knit all the stitches from that first needle onto the "working" needle, the first needle becomes the "working" needle and you go to the next needle in the circle and work on those stitches. Then when all the stitches are knitted off that needle, IT becomes the "working needle and you go to the next needle with stitches and so on, round and round. So, you might be intimidated by thinking about all those needles, but you are doing what you already know how to do...you are knitting with two needles at at time.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

sterry said:


> To all who said they're intimidated by using double-pointed needles...if you know how to knit with TWO needles, that's all you need to think about BECAUSE regardless of whether you have 4 or 5 DPNs to work for a project such as a sock or a hat, you still knit stitches with only two of the needles at a time as you go circularly.
> 
> Let's say you have a set of 4 needles you're working with....3 have the stitches on them, waiting to be worked. The 4th needle is the working needle. It has no stitches on it (yet), so you start to knit with it and knit stitches that are on the 1st needle of the 3 that have stitches. It might look like you're knitting with 4 needles. But ONLY two are in play at a given time. When you've knit all the stitches from that first needle onto the "working" needle, the first needle becomes the "working" needle and you go to the next needle in the circle and work on those stitches. Then when all the stitches are knitted off that needle, IT becomes the "working needle and you go to the next needle with stitches and so on, round and round. So, you might be intimidated by thinking about all those needles, but you are doing what you already know how to do...you are knitting with two needles at at time.


Exactly what she said. And well said. No Fear...it's only yarn.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Steeking! EEEK!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I have tried socks on dpns I prefer 2 circulars or my most favorite is magic loop. Once I learned that off I went. I have made over 90 pairs of socks and still going. Have not managed 2 at a time magic loop,eveN have taken 2classes. But love one on magic loop. I don't drop stitches as much as I did with dpns. You can change any pattern to magic loop or 2 circular needs.


----------



## Mama Euny (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm on that double-pointed-needle couch. Is there a video that could walk me through it?


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I am just like Karenleigh in that it has to be double points for me also. Just can't seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

try circulars instead. Even using two circulars. Of course trying the dpn just to be able to say you are over the fear is a good thing :O)


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

This has been an interesting topic to read. I look at knitting as only two stitches, knit and purl. Everything else is a variation of these. I never thought I could do intarsia but, my then toddler grandson was in love with school buses, so I found a cute pattern and just knit it. It withstood all the wear and laundering a toddler can inflict. I was in love with beautiful sock yarn and just decided not to be intimidated by dpn's. I am now a sock knitter. Cables? So easy and so much bang for your buck! I am anxious to try Entrelac next.
I have noticed that, when someone is stuck here on KP, people will advise them to "just do what the pattern says." This is good advice because we can sometimes overthink something but if you just do it you will see.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> KarenLeigh said:
> 
> 
> > I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.
> ...


I have to agree with both comments. My frustration with DPN was more than what I wanted to conquer, but when my precious 3grandchildren came along (2of which are girls) and I saw such adorable patterns ..... I took those DPN by the points and said, "bring it on, I will win this game!" As I used them more frequently I have become less intimidated....not conquered them yet but getting there. I will say I think knitting on the bamboo seems easier than the metal and using shorter lengths seem a little less cumbersome. I also cast on a circular and then evenly space the stitches on the DPN's. don't give up just practice , as suggested with no project in mind to win the fight with the DPN's!!!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Evesch, your Cinquefoil is so beautiful! And it sounds like that was your first fair isle? How awful it would be if you never learned fair isle! That's what I find about learning anything, kids or adults -- When we have something we are really interested in, or really want to have, we can rise to the occasion and learn what we need to learn. What a beautiful project. May you have many more.
Carol K in OH


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


I seem to have a phobia about double pointed needles. Have not had much luck with previous attempts; however, I am at a point on the top of a hat (only two rows left) that will require me to "bite the bullet". My 9 inch cable needle is now too long and I'm afraid double points will be my last resort.

I have some 4 inch double points that would seem perfect, but I don't have any large enough. (#4 is the largest and I'm using #8 needles.)

Think I'll combine needle tips from my Addie Clicks and Knit Pick Harmonies to create short double pointed needles. Hope it works. After all, it's only two rows. Ha.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sock heels scare me and thumbs on mitts.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Color work (Intarsia, Fair Isle, Mosaic, etc) However I am taking the workshop currently being held to help. I have given up on dpns as my arthritic hands refuse to deal with them, and gone over to Magic Loop on circulars. MUCH easier!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm pretty confident I will never be doing any steeking. The idea of cutting into my knitting makes me turn pale. Most of the other things, I've either done or I've look at the directions and although I think I could do them, I wouldn't want to bother. I want my knitting to be relaxing. I like to do intarsia and Fairisle though. I really admire all the lace projects people do and think they are beautiful but I don't want to have to watch my projects that closely.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Ditto!


KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Entralac. Looks so complex and I don't pick up stitches very well.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Definetly, DPNs!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Just about any of them. BUT once I try them, I get past the fear and I continue.



BrandySears said:


> I'm curious here wondering if or what knitting techniques people find intimidating.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Anna, I agree with the sock heels.....I'm currently making a tube sock, no heel, just because of that. Maybe one day I'll trust in myself, that I can do it.


Anna3703 said:


> Sock heels scare me and thumbs on mitts.


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lace. Not because I don't think I know how to follow a pattern or chart. But, because my concentration just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

BrandySears said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVytv3PUlOM
> Check this how to out! Cables are fun but, addictive.


I totally agree, re cables, since November (and since getting my knitting mojo back) i have finished 3 jumpers that were on needles for ages, started and finished 2 more one for age 13 and 18 months, and now on afghan all aran all with cables - love it love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pain50 (Sep 28, 2012)

I tried dpn the other day and ruined hat I was attempting to knit. It would have been smarter to work with them before I got to the crown of hat. Lesson well learned.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. Now I just avoid any pattern that calls for dpn's. There are many that don't. I think they'll go the way of the buggy whip.



chrissyf said:


> double pointed needles...i keep trying though and failing !


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I do not like doing Scandinavian knitting with lots of different colors on the one row. Also I am unable to do picture knitting very successfully either, altho I can just about do a tea cosy with a picture on as they do not have so many stitches lol : :| ;-) :roll:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Magic loop and DPNs scare the heck out of me. I bought the Magic Loop book, have watched several videos and downloaded all the materials for the course on here but I am terrified of it for some odd reason. It is really limiting me in what I can make and so I know I have to master it! It just isn't clicking for me (no pun intended)!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> sewing up seams.Mine never look that good! I hate it,so I always do in the round.


Me too. Absolutely hate it.


----------



## knottingyarn (Jan 4, 2012)

sewing a zipper onto a cardigan. I'm knitting a Central Park Hoodie for my daughter. She hasn't decided if she wants toggles or a zipper up the front but if she chooses a zipper...oh, dear!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW ... beautiful


evesch said:


> Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good plan.


MartyCare said:


> Steeking. So I don't. When I make Finished Objects from all of the patterns I have saved, then I will worry about steeking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> I'm curious here wondering if or what knitting techniques people find intimidating.


Knitting with Circular needles especially if the cord gets tangled or turns in on it self..I find after I get through about 10 rows all usually works out providing the stitches are going the same way and I've marked the beginning and end so not to join..I tend to shy away from patterns with this type of needle the other one is working with dbl.pntd. needles for mittens using more then two needles..I just find it awkward..I guess I should overcome these two things...


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

using double pointed needles terrifes me. I feel like I am all thumbs trying to use them. Would love to learn how to make socks, but not with double pointed needles.


----------



## Mama Euny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for that video! I am going to be brave and try dpn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I suggest trying the technique of knitting back and forth on circulars. You'll see it's the same thing you've been doing with straight needles.



Greeneyedleo49 said:


> Circular needles! I know all you wonderful knitters out there must think I'm crazy, but I just can't get used to them. I started knitting again after not having done so for a very long time, and have always used straight needles. I keep trying and maybe one day I'll get the hang of it!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

circular needles :shock:


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

doing the Kitchener Stitch. I have a pair of finished socks, one needs it's toe grafted. It's been sitting for two months. Why do I I avoid this stitch at all costs even leaving an earlier pair of socks unfinished for two years.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


Try replacing those dbl points with one or two circular needles.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never heard of steeks. I don't think I'll ever manage magic loop. Seen a few tutorials but they seem to make it look complicated


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

HeatherD said:


> doing the Kitchener Stitch. I have a pair of finished socks, one needs it's toe grafted. It's been sitting for two months. Why do I I avoid this stitch at all costs even leaving an earlier pair of socks unfinished for two years.


Why don't you give toe up socks a try..no Kitchener stitch or picking up stitches. Ever since I've learned how to do 2 at a time toe up socks I've been making them like crazy.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Sewing up finished product and having it not look like the picture


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

had never heard of Steeks until this question was posed! Learn something new everyday and I have been knitting for over 30 years...not something I would want to do but liked the video.


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was petrified of using DPN, then decided that it can't be that hard, found some good instructions w/photos, and now I love using them. Was also afraid to try entrelac, but spent an evening practicing, just to find out it wasn't all that hard either! I love the look of entrelac on the right side, but not the wrong side (for a scarf). But at least now I know I can do it. There are still a lot of things for me to try- I think I have only scraped the surface!!


----------



## sheila.searby (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't know how to do thumbs in fingerless gloves


----------



## sheila.searby (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't know how to do thumbs in fingerless gloves


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


I was where you are. I told the LYS owner and she got me started on the small circulars. Oh bliss, oh rapture! From there I progressed to magic loop and now I can do what my Mom did, too, and 2 at a time besides.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Like many others - double-pointed needles! I shun them and try to do the job on a circular needle.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


I have no trouble using them, because I only concentrate on two at a time.


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

that is the best plan. I haven't done this yet, but I understand you can keep knitting and pretty well finish the ball as well.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


I'm with you sister knitter!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

colorwork: fair isle or intarsia.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

BrandySears - the new Crafting Life Coach!!
I'm ready to go grab everything hiding in the back of my craft WIP drawer,. bottom of the bag, under the bed and "Just DO It"!!


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Knitting machines are awesome. They can do so much once you get to know them.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have so many " afraid tos " I hate dpn, the stitches always fall off the needles for me. I also am scared of intarsia and charts are out of the question. I can do cables if the directions are written out, but not a chart. I don't even know what steeking is so I'm sure I would also be too scared to do that as well. I have been knitting for over 50 yrs so it's embarrassing to admit I don't know how to do so many things. Usually I buy fancy yarns so most people don't know they aren't getting all of the other things. I'm a very sad case, perhaps a lost cause.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a friend that used a rubber band on each end of the double point needles to keep the stitches from falling off. I use a different stitch marker for making sure which direction I am going when I put down a piece that is on several needles. 
For me... steeking, intarsia, fair isle, double knitting and lace, elaborate charts. sweaters for adults, sweater machines, magic loop ,provisional cast on, crocheting cast on, socks from the top down, Brioche, backward knitting, one below, Portugese ? knitting and entrelac. I started out learning on mittens with 4 needles and after not knitting for a whole lot of years I decided to do socks with elaborate cables. So it isn't as though I am easily intimidated but just don't seem to get these techniques. Even after watching you tube videos for some of them. I think that I will have to find someone who can sit down with me and teach me one on one. I have been learning new things for years on my own (self taught as it were). Mom was only able to teach me what she knew and everything else I had to learn on my own by reading the instructions over and over and trial and error. My Grandmother and Great Aunts knitted, crocheted, and tatted to keep the arthritis in their hands at bay. But, while I inheireted (?)their tools and their strong will and the arthritis, I have not had anyone to sit and watch with.


----------



## preuter2001 (Oct 29, 2012)

Intarsia, entrelac, and DPN


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Knitting sweaters for grandchildren, or myself.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Steeking for sure.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Using DPNs, blocking and joining sweaters together.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't think of anything I would afraid of but I have so much to learn I'm afraid I want to learn it all... I have to admit the idea of steeking is scary but I would love to give it a try and see how it holds up.. I think in this case I would use my sewing machine to secure my stitches real well... but I'm having so much fun learning this art that I'm up for most anything...


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> I'm curious here wondering if or what knitting techniques people find intimidating.


Purl one thru back loop and purl two thru back loop. I find it very awkward and look for patterns that don't have this particular technique to hinder my knitting.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cables...I haven't tried it yet....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> I have a friend that used a rubber band on each end of the double point needles to keep the stitches from falling off. I use a different stitch marker for making sure which direction I am going when I put down a piece that is on several needles.
> For me... steeking, intarsia, fair isle, double knitting and lace, elaborate charts. sweaters for adults, sweater machines, magic loop ,provisional cast on, crocheting cast on, socks from the top down, Brioche, backward knitting, one below, Portugese ? knitting and entrelac. I started out learning on mittens with 4 needles and after not knitting for a whole lot of years I decided to do socks with elaborate cables. So it isn't as though I am easily intimidated but just don't seem to get these techniques. Even after watching you tube videos for some of them. I think that I will have to find someone who can sit down with me and teach me one on one. I have been learning new things for years on my own (self taught as it were). Mom was only able to teach me what she knew and everything else I had to learn on my own by reading the instructions over and over and trial and error. My Grandmother and Great Aunts knitted, crocheted, and tatted to keep the arthritis in their hands at bay. But, while I inheireted (?)their tools and their strong will and the arthritis, I have not had anyone to sit and watch with.


We all learn at our own pace.. I can't do most of whats on your list either.. but last year I didn't know much of anything and I have learned so much in the last 2 years that I know when the time is right I'll sit down and work on them til I get it... it just all takes practice and TIME.. more importantly QUIET TIME...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

INTARSIA!!!
But I just managed to make a stupid simple hat with a greyhound on the front. And NO HOLES. But it was only 2 colors.

I wish we lived on the same block and we could help each other through these challenges.
I can knit with DPN's so I could help and I know others are experts at Intarsia.
Let's look for a nice piece of property and purchase it with yarn.
Linda


----------



## JJJ711SMITH (Sep 27, 2012)

double point needles


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

For those of you afraid of short row heels and/or heels in general, here is a no wrap, very easy short row heel!






I found this on a very easy sock pattern. For those of you afraid of socks, this might be an option. These are toe up. Lots of tutorials included!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lifestyle-toe-up-socks---no-swatch-needed

Since finding this pattern....I do two at a time, toe up socks with this short row heel with no wraps on my magic loop! Truly a piece of cake! I've made so many socks... I try other methods, just to try them, but I always go back to these...they've actually become my relaxin, "mindless" projects!!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Intarsia. I'm struggling with a ridiculously elaborate piece now--six different colors, six bobbins dangling from the back of the project + tails...argh!


Use the Kaffe Fassett method and get rid of the bobbins. It will still get tangled but at least you can pull the yarns straight thru out of the tangle. It works! Also as previously mentioned, patience...lots of patience. Consider untangling as the day's meditation.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Ease into using 4 or 5 double points by trying two circulars. It's essentially 2 double points with the unused stitches safely in the middle of a long cable. and the unused points are well out of the way of your hands. I like to do socks on 1 16-inch and 1 20-inch circular so I don't get confused about which needle I'm on.

I much prefer 5 to 4 dpns; that way your knitting makes a square and the angle between needles is not as big as with dividing stitches over 3 needles.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> INTARSIA!!!
> But I just managed to make a stupid simple hat with a greyhound on the front. And NO HOLES. But it was only 2 colors.
> 
> I wish we lived on the same block and we could help each other through these challenges.
> ...


I think I have enough yarn for half the mortgage! Let's go!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

martyr said:


> Steeking! Love those Scandinavian patterns, but can't imagine cutting into the fabric. Interesting technique and I do hope to try it someday.


The Scandinavian ones also work just fine if you machine stitch on a slight zig zag, several times, on each side of the line you want to cut. My Norwegian Mother in law taught me this & there's never been a problem.You just have to be brave the first time!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Brioche and fair isle


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Fair Isle. It's beautiful but I can't imagine keeping all those yarns untangled. I love knitting but am into quick and easy projects. Instant gratification, I suppose ;-)


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

larlie said:


> Well, Brandy, I really want to knit some real socks. I have knitted lots and lots of tube socks and fingerless gloves (more than a dozen pairs of those and same with the easy-peasy socks). I totally love using bamboo double pointed needles, no long needles sticking out and they just float happily into place so I can travel along mindlessly.
> 
> So, NY resolution is REAL socks with a heel and now that I have tried and totally think the magic loop works well (completed two bags in two days on those), I would probably really be proud of myself if I knitted a pair of sox on magic loop. I also would like to learn to crochet this year as well. And I will continue with my spinning obsession as well, though this time not going through the pain barrier, as trigger thumb was five months of BIG PAIN, last year. And there you have it.
> 
> ...


Well, I never even thought of knitting tube socks. As a teenager, I knit a pair of knee socks with heels which turned out really well. I still have those - I guess I should start knitting socks again.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am not scared by knitting but crochet scares me lol


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't think of any technique that I am afraid of. I will try anything and sometimes I can do it and sometimes not, however, I am not afraid to stop and put it down if I don't like it or can't do it. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, works for me!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

changing colors and making socks!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I am still uncomfortable with short rows and hell flaps-uh sorry, typo but it fits! Heel flaps. I've done many times and knitted socks without a pattern but it's just not second nature.


----------



## rxqueen314 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the very same fear...knitting with double pointed needles. I overcame it by getting Cat Bordhi's Book "Socks Soar on Two Circular Needles"....now I feel that I can tackle anything now that I've mastered her art...give it a try!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> Nothing in knitting really scares me. It all knits and purls. How can one be scared? If it doesn't turn out right you do it over and over til its right and you learn. It's an adventure to me. However, I still love 'seedstitch' ... so safe to fall back on. Oh, well maybe one thing ... buying expensive yarn that turns out to be a mistake.


I agree.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

evesch said:


> Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


Beautiful hat. YOu did a great job.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

ROTFLOL!!
ok let's get this going. And lets find a place where we can raise our own yarn. And a huge wrap around porch with big comfy rockers.
Each of us bring new talents together. Imagine what we can do as a group.
Linda


arwenian said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > INTARSIA!!!
> ...


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Entrelac and cables!!!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Fair Isle!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

ChocolatePom said:


> I have a friend that used a rubber band on each end of the double point needles to keep the stitches from falling off. I use a different stitch marker for making sure which direction I am going when I put down a piece that is on several needles.
> For me... steeking, intarsia, fair isle, double knitting and lace, elaborate charts. sweaters for adults, sweater machines, magic loop ,provisional cast on, crocheting cast on, socks from the top down, Brioche, backward knitting, one below, Portugese ? knitting and entrelac. I started out learning on mittens with 4 needles and after not knitting for a whole lot of years I decided to do socks with elaborate cables. So it isn't as though I am easily intimidated but just don't seem to get these techniques. Even after watching you tube videos for some of them. I think that I will have to find someone who can sit down with me and teach me one on one. I have been learning new things for years on my own (self taught as it were). Mom was only able to teach me what she knew and everything else I had to learn on my own by reading the instructions over and over and trial and error. My Grandmother and Great Aunts knitted, crocheted, and tatted to keep the arthritis in their hands at bay. But, while I inheireted (?)their tools and their strong will and the arthritis, I have not had anyone to sit and watch with.


Point protectors work well at the end of dpn. Sometimes when I need an extra set of needles I use 2 dpns with point protectors at the end.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Magic loop seems so scary and confusing after one lesson in a knitting class that I haven't ever attempted it since then.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Fair Isle knitting! That's why I signed up for an online class on it. The class also includes the dreaded steeking. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

My last two sweaters could have fit a large elephant. I ripped them put and reknit them. The pieces for both are in a bag waiting to be sewn. The last sleeve was painful I hated the project so much. So I'm afraid to try and knit anything that has to be fitted to my body. I've been knitting shawls, hats, scarves. I don't know if I'll ever try and knit another sweater.


----------



## smvogle (May 15, 2011)

I use to be nervous about using dpn's but the more I used them, the more comfortable I became. Now I love using them. And Intarsia? Patience and the result is amazing and well worth it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> ROTFLOL!!
> ok let's get this going. And lets find a place where we can raise our own yarn. And a huge wrap around porch with big comfy rockers.
> Each of us bring new talents together. Imagine what we can do as a group.
> Linda
> ...


I'm all for us getting together! Maybe we could all pick out a point somewhere in the middle of the US (for those US knitters) and meet there, say at a bed and breakfast, and sit and knit and help each other.

I live out in the woods in far northern Florida and have a lovely screened-in porch that overlooks the woods. The porch would hold a fair number of people. There are hotels and B and Bs not far from my house where you could stay. (Alas, not much room in our house for guests to stay.) Sooooo, if you could bear ten cats and one dog hanging around, c'mon over!

Hazel


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cables.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Larlie

I too had a trigger thumb and it is very painful especially when it would lock and I had to force it back up. After the Doctor decided to operate I have had no problem with it. My very thoughtful husband told me he was going to enter me in a marble shooting contest, with the way my thumb would trigger he said it was a sure win.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


Ah, Karen, I can SO relate! I had knitted for years and studiously avoided ANYthing that involved those scary double-points. I think what began to turn the tide was needing to use them to complete the top of a hat I had knitted on a circular needle (got past that one, too!). Those were larger double-points and I think that helped. Used them that way for awhile and now I can't believe it as I watch my hands knitting mittens, fingerless gloves, etc. Just start really "small," check out some YouTube videos, and hold the little darlings as they feel best to you! You'll do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


It's only 10 now. Get those ndls clicking! U can do it!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> ROTFLOL!!
> ok let's get this going. And lets find a place where we can raise our own yarn. And a huge wrap around porch with big comfy rockers.
> Each of us bring new talents together. Imagine what we can do as a group.
> Linda
> ...


I got some fertilizer, a carder and a spinning wheel. If one of you has the skill to use them, we are almost set. I have a few rockers, too!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Nothing in knitting really scares me. It all knits and purls. How can one be scared? If it doesn't turn out right you do it over and over til its right and you learn. It's an adventure to me. However, I still love 'seedstitch' ... so safe to fall back on. Oh, well maybe one thing ... buying expensive yarn that turns out to be a mistake.


I'm with you. I'll try anything. I've knit things that when first reading the pattern it made no sense at all but if I simply did what they said to do it all worked out fine. I've done Fair Isle altho I don't knit Continental but was able to carry the color with my left hand and make it work. Some things I don't LIKE to do as well as others but I'm not scared of them....I'm bigger than those needles and patterns!!


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

I have enough yarn for the other half of the mortgage and I have 1 rocking chair & I'm ready to go. Oh Ya can I leave my husband at home?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

arwenian said:


> I got some fertilizer, a carder and a spinning wheel. If one of you has the skill to use them, we are almost set. I have a few rockers, too!


Would love to learn to use a spinning wheel, but am currently obsessed with my hand spindles. But bring the rockers with you, and we can sit on my screened-in porch!

Hazel


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Bonnniemay said:


> I have enough yarn for the other half of the mortgage and I have 1 rocking chair & I'm ready to go. Oh Ya can I leave my husband at home?


Absolutely!


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

Swing knitting I want to try it but not being musical at all either the terminology has me confused already. I don't even know what a stanza is


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Lishaknits said:


> Swing knitting I want to try it but not being musical at all either the terminology has me confused already. I don't even know what a stanza is


LOL


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

Try two circulars. I don't use dpn's either, but two circs. Work great.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Just bought Alice Starmore's book of Fairisle Knitting, & to my horror ALL the patterns need steeking! I have given up on them & bought a vintage pattern instead.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Cable stitch. Can't seem to get it right.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

BrandySears....where have you been hiding? You are amazing! Thanks for reminding us all, "forget what it's called, just do as it says". This is not rocket science, it is far more interesting and infinitely more satisfying. I made a mental list of "knitting things to tackle 2013". All my previously "scary" things are on this list. I am doing what Brandy has shown us. If I can't figure something out, I go to a tutorial for instruction, and then try to do it as per the tutorial. With each gratifying success, I am no longer afraid of the items remaining on this list. They are just things I haven't tried to do YET.


----------



## BeccaP (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmmm. I consider myself an advanced beginner and I would say the scariest for me would be graduating to "experienced" patterns. I am trying knitting toe up socks on dpns right now.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

this really is something I'm trying to learn too.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Magic Loop - I am going to take a class


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


 Have book called "knitting scarves from around the world". Currently knitting pattern called, "Greenland beaded leaf scarf". I was doing fine with the written part until I came to the center lace part. Believe errors started with row 4. I was forced to look at the chart and compare it too their written instructions. I found it actually more easier to understand and after a few times you kind of memorize what the symbols are without looking each one up. What i did was follow the chart and wrote each row out on paper so that i didn't have to keep referring to the chart while knitting. Just to let you know the written part of this scarf pattern has more then a couple errors, just in case someone else will be knitting this same one.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

mamapr80 said:


> BrandySears - the new Crafting Life Coach!!
> I'm ready to go grab everything hiding in the back of my craft WIP drawer,. bottom of the bag, under the bed and "Just DO It"!!


Thank you. No Fear it's just yarn and sticks.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

ChocolatePom said:


> I have a friend that used a rubber band on each end of the double point needles to keep the stitches from falling off. I use a different stitch marker for making sure which direction I am going when I put down a piece that is on several needles.
> For me... steeking, intarsia, fair isle, double knitting and lace, elaborate charts. sweaters for adults, sweater machines, magic loop ,provisional cast on, crocheting cast on, socks from the top down, Brioche, backward knitting, one below, Portugese ? knitting and entrelac. I started out learning on mittens with 4 needles and after not knitting for a whole lot of years I decided to do socks with elaborate cables. So it isn't as though I am easily intimidated but just don't seem to get these techniques. Even after watching you tube videos for some of them. I think that I will have to find someone who can sit down with me and teach me one on one. I have been learning new things for years on my own (self taught as it were). Mom was only able to teach me what she knew and everything else I had to learn on my own by reading the instructions over and over and trial and error. My Grandmother and Great Aunts knitted, crocheted, and tatted to keep the arthritis in their hands at bay. But, while I inheireted (?)their tools and their strong will and the arthritis, I have not had anyone to sit and watch with.


Backward knitting is easy and how I learned is super simple no tutorial needed really...pick up your knitting knit a couple stitches then insert your needle. Stop. Turn it around and look at how your needles are positioned. Stop. Turn it around and place your yarn over your tip in preparation to make a stitch. Stop. Turn it around and look and see what that looks like. Stop. Turn it around and pop the loop through but leave the new st and the old on the needles. Stop. Turn it around and see what it looks like. Stop. Turn it around complete the stitch. Stop turn it around what does that look like. Same process for purling. This is awesome especially for bobbles and heel turns. or check this out:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have never done steeking, it might bother me to cut into knit work. But long ago I told myself if it could be done, I COULD DO IT. I also sew quite a bit so know that steeking can be done successfully. I am sure there are many other things that I have not done, but, I feel I could if I knew what they were or if I wanted to do them. I took on this attitude when I was sewing a lot, with 4 kids I sewed almost all their clothes, and I learned some short cuts to get it all done.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

knottingyarn said:


> sewing a zipper onto a cardigan. I'm knitting a Central Park Hoodie for my daughter. She hasn't decided if she wants toggles or a zipper up the front but if she chooses a zipper...oh, dear!!


Check this out: 



 or this is maybe more in line with what you're possibly attempting http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Zippers__D50.html

I've never used the tool thingy. But I always back the backside of the zipper with grosgrain knitting. Also, be sure to not stretch the knitting when sewing on zipper (i do this by hand) or it goes all wonky.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Intarsia and fair isle, I want so much to learn these, but just the thought scares me.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

If you ever see an enterlac project that you really want to do, give it a try. It really isn't as hard as it looks. The trick for me was learning to knit backwards. No, not purl. Having the knitted side facing you, you work stitches from the right-hand needle onto the left-hand needle. Then you don't have to turn your work for the few stitches you need to work on an entrelac square. It's called "backwards knitting" on the tutorials.
Carol K in OH


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Lace, I can do the finest lace imaginable by following the diagrams but lace knitting turns me into a gibbering idiot.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

WelshWooly said:


> Lace, I can do the finest lace imaginable by following the diagrams but lace knitting turns me into a gibbering idiot.


I vow to use the term "gibbering idiot" in a sentence by the end of the week 'cause it's hilarious.

I have some clients who are not encouraged to use charts for this very reason. You are not alone. But seriously LOL "gibbering idiot" funny stuff.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Circular needles. Really want to try them but am scared to.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

BrandySears said:


> WelshWooly said:
> 
> 
> > Lace, I can do the finest lace imaginable by following the diagrams but lace knitting turns me into a gibbering idiot.
> ...


Just so you know, it is not my intention to offend you in any way by that statement. If I did it was unintentionally done and I offer my apologies. I'd never heard "gibbering" before and found it funny. Please no offenses intended.


----------



## knitmoore (Feb 6, 2013)

I could not use them either. But last year I learned to knit socks on circular needles a pair at a time. It was great. There are books out on the subject. maybe you can find one in the local yarn shop?


----------



## Pope (Jul 25, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to master the dropped stitch.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I've read seven pages and no one has come up with what scares me...picking up stitches...just hate, can't do it properly.
All the things like DPNs, circular knitting cables etc...no Problem.
These things are a little bit like phobias...I am petrified of snakes...but all those scared of a spider...whats that all about :lol:


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

cables


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

BrandySears said:


> wildfire0 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having to "pick up" stitches! (as in necklines for ribbing.
> ...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

The technique that results in multiple colors and looks rather like quilting. It is done with short needles and I think you knit one "section/square and then pickup stitches for the next one joined to that along the sides. Gotta try it some day...but I suppose first I have to remember the name of the darn technique! Joan 8060


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> BrandySears said:
> 
> 
> > wildfire0 said:
> ...


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

joanh8060 said:


> The technique that results in multiple colors and looks rather like quilting. It is done with short needles and I think you knit one "section/square and then pickup stitches for the next one joined to that along the sides. Gotta try it some day...but I suppose first I have to remember the name of the darn technique! Joan 8060


Like this?

or this:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with the steekaphobics! I can watch others do it but still can't imagine slicing into my knitting.

Ellie


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


Same here. I want to make socks, but I dont have anyone to go to for help either.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Kitchener stitch


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Here you go

Kitchener Stitch Tutorial:


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

A very old saying in my part of the UK, and try to slip this sentence in.

When I turn into a gibbering idiot I start looking like a bisum in a fit.
Don't ask me what a bisum is I don't know and it's probably spelled wrongly as I have never seen it written down. A 'bisum in a fit' is slightly worse than' dragged through a hedge backwards' but not as bad as 'something the cat dragged in' when it comes to personal appearance


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

WelshWooly said:


> A very old saying in my part of the UK, and try to slip this sentence in.
> 
> When I turn into a gibbering idiot I start looking like a bisum in a fit.
> Don't ask me what a bisum is I don't know and it's probably spelled wrongly as I have never seen it written down. A 'bisum in a fit' is slightly worse than' dragged through a hedge backwards' but not as bad as 'something the cat dragged in' when it comes to personal appearance


Knee slapping hilarity ensues....FUNNY


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I would love to make a shawl...Too intimidated by all the shaping though! . And I'm still bad at figuring out gauge on doing simple things like a rectangle wrap. Every time I've tried it, my project comes out different than the gauge swatch. Even if I've used the same needles and yarn.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Knitting with four double pointed needles.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Please read through some other posts and you will find links to help you overcome your fear of DPN's. As an earlier post stated you may have several DPN's holding your knitting you are still only using two at a time. Don't let the pointy ones win!


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so glad to know I am not the only one afraid of dpns!! I have tried and failed several times and can't seem to get it!!


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

evesch said:


> Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


Lovely! So true about doing your research before hand, and a great idea to buy a 'kit' so you can be sure you have all the right materials.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Check this out: 




The biggest thing is to take it one line at a time.

My kiddos are coming home, so I have to put on my Mom hat for a while. I promise to come back and help if I can. I'm enjoying it entirely too much not to.
Me


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Point protectors work well at the end of dpn. Sometimes when I need an extra set of needles I use 2 dpns with point protectors at the end.[/quote]

Me too. I find them very handy for swatchs and small projects. A good tip I'd like to pass along. When you are swatching - try a new cast on or bind off. You need somewhere to learn them, see them to tell if you want to use them in a project.


----------



## Gillsandwich (Nov 18, 2012)

To those of you who are intimidated by dpns; have you tried using 5 needles instead of the normal 4? In Europe they are sold in 5s. It is much easier to keep them under control.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

LACE :twisted:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I took a class (twice( and still can't figure out how to start. If someone else casts on stitches and gets me going, I manage to struggle through. Will stick with dpns. trying to master double knitting socks two at a time.


nevadalynn said:


> Magic Loop - I am going to take a class


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Gramofnine said:


> I have yet to try color work of any kind except horizontal stripes. That will be on my to do list later this year.


If you mean doing fair isle color work, that defeated me for years.

Then, one day, I read an article by Meg Swanson on the subject. She said that the secret is to make sure that the stitches on the right hand needle are stretched out as much as you can get them each time you change colors. When you get to a color change, push the first inch or two of stitches as far away from the point, and as far from each other as you can, and then change the colors with your normal knitting tension.

You don't have to use a lot of force or anything, just the fact that they're stretched out means that when you change colors, the float will be as long as it needs to be so that when the knitting is stretched in the future, the float won't pull it short and make it pucker.

As soon as I started to do that, my knitting went from a total mess to absolutely perfect instantly!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

books said:


> I agree, Would love to make socks, but dpns are tooooo scary. I consider it to be on my life list to accomplish before I die, along with reading Moby Dick and all of Shakespeare


I don't mind using 5 DP needles, but I like magic loop better, and using two 24 inch circulars even better than that.

If you don't want to try DP needles, try one of those two methods.

I use 2 circulars to knit all my socks. The heel is a little extreme, but it works well, and once you get the hang of it, is not hard.

Also, those two methods almost eliminate the possibility of laddering because the last stitch on the previous needle is over the cable instead of the whole needle, if you give the first stitch on the new needle (or after the loop), it tightens up that last stitch perfectly, and there's no laddering.

I also find that if I make the heel flap long enough, it means that my socks don't slide down, and I don't have to keep pulling them up like I do with commercial socks.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Gramofnine said:
> 
> 
> > I have yet to try color work of any kind except horizontal stripes. That will be on my to do list later this year.
> ...


What a great technique. I find that I have to really concentrate to knit loosely, because my color work always seems too tight. I'm going to try your suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

Fair isle scares me


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Intarsia. I'm struggling with a ridiculously elaborate piece now--six different colors, six bobbins dangling from the back of the project + tails...argh!


Dear Susanmos2000

When I first attepted intarsia, I was advised to ignore bobbins and use lengths of yarn about 18 inches long. It was easy to untangle these and far less inconvenient to add a new length of the appropriate colour than to work with the uncooperative bobbins. It might be worth experimenting to discover if it is a technique that you enjoy. I well remember knitting sweaters featuring Paddington Bear worked in intarsia for my little daughters, now both mothers of children. The pattern was from a magazine that is published to this day - Woman's Weekly. In years gone by, on the front cover there was often the banner 'famed for its knitting' and to celebrate its centenary, the radio programme about the magazine was called 'famed for its knitting'. Affectionately.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> The secret to reading charts is to look at ONE line at a time. When I first started doing charts it was all a bit overwhelming. But if you break out your sticky notes and block off everything but that one line it becomes less intimidating. "I can get through one line." Then you get through another. Just take it a row at a time and use safety lines and you'll do great. But since this bag has been occupied for so long why don't you refer to it as your challenge bag and challenge yourself now? I double dare you. You CAN do it. :lol:


Here's another thing that helps: I usually use either a magnetic board or sticky notes, but I've noticed that most people put the magnet or note _under_ the row they're concentrating on.

I always put it _above_ the line I'm working on. Then, that way, I can see the line below in the chart, just like I can see the row below in my knitting. If the row below the one I'm knitting doesn't match the row below on the chart, I've done something wrong, and I know it right away.

You really need to learn to "read" your knitting. Should the next stitch be in a knit stitch below, or into a purl stitch, or into a YO, or into a different color? If it's not, there's something wrong. Stop now and fix it.

Hint: crochet hooks are very helpful for fixing!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

actually I'm pretty fearless, but magic loop I find king of disconcerting


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

books said:


> I agree, Would love to make socks, but dpns are tooooo scary. I consider it to be on my life list to accomplish before I die, along with reading Moby Dick and all of Shakespeare


Ah!! Had you considered talking books and also knitting? Affectionately!!!


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

lostarts said:


> BrandySears said:
> 
> 
> > The secret to reading charts is to look at ONE line at a time. When I first started doing charts it was all a bit overwhelming. But if you break out your sticky notes and block off everything but that one line it becomes less intimidating. "I can get through one line." Then you get through another. Just take it a row at a time and use safety lines and you'll do great. But since this bag has been occupied for so long why don't you refer to it as your challenge bag and challenge yourself now? I double dare you. You CAN do it. :lol:
> ...


Are you a teacher in this area, lostarts? If not, you should be you have so many excellent practical hints and ideas which only one who is experienced can have access to. You have a very logical mind.

Love your posts.


----------



## Auntie Dee (Jul 22, 2012)

DPN scare me. Use to be cable but someone showed me how and man they are so easy.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

To me, DPNs are only scary if you fall on them ... could be true for any needle. What scares you about them?


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Double pointed needles. Never tried them. Also round needles


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

after reading all of the replys, I am intimidated by all of you!! I don't even know what most of the wording means. (always look for patterns that say "EASY"... Wondering if any of you were ever beginners?


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Intarsia, is that the same as argyle? Back during WWII we used to knit argyle socks for the boys.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Have to agree with that too, lifeline. Very scary.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

larlie said:


> lostarts said:
> 
> 
> > BrandySears said:
> ...


Thanks so much. I did a class at a local yarn store, and the students liked it. They kept saying things like, "Oh, that's easy!"

I've done technical illustration and think in three dimensions as well as having a lot of common sense. I also _process_ information I get. So many things that people tell you are _absolutely wrong!_

For instance, many people will tell you that you can avoid a tight cast on by casting on over two needles. Well, if you're doing a backward loop cast on, they're right. But most people apply that to a long-tail cast on, and what they get is a _tight_ cast on with a very _loose_ first row. What _really_ works for a long tail cast on is to watch carefully when you tighten up each cast on stitch, and make it so it's about the width of your yarn away from the previous stitch on the needle. So the needle will have a stitch, then a space as wide as the stitch, then stitch, then space, etc. That stretches out the actual cast on, but doesn't stretch out the first row.


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

BrandySears said:


> AGREED!


Me, too. Always have admired those brave women who could successfully figure them out and knit beautiful garments for their families and gifts for baby showers, birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

To all those who are intimidated by using circular needles and socks, go to the workshop page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Free workshops by Darowil on the Magic Loop Method for circulars, (#10) and socks! (#13) They are great and really helpful!


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

BrandySears said:


> The secret to reading charts is to look at ONE line at a time. When I first started doing charts it was all a bit overwhelming. But if you break out your sticky notes and block off everything but that one line it becomes less intimidating. "I can get through one line." Then you get through another. Just take it a row at a time and use safety lines and you'll do great. But since this bag has been occupied for so long why don't you refer to it as your challenge bag and challenge yourself now? I double dare you. You CAN do it.
> 
> I like the idea of sticky notes to isolate the working area. Super idea!


----------



## knitnut50 (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a very good teacher when I first learned to knit 5 years ago. She told me to not fear anything or I might never try something new.
I keep trying new knitting techniques all the time and so far I love all of it.
I have also crocheted for over 40 years.
Try it once, if you don't like it move on to something else!


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Dowager said:


> To all those who are intimidated by using circular needles and socks, go to the workshop page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> 
> Free workshops by Darowil on the Magic Loop Method for circulars, (#10) and socks! (#13) They are great and really helpful!


Hey, looks like I have a lead to where I want. Thanks so much, as socks are my next project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Steeks.... I understand.... but don't like to cut into knits or my hand woven material... Though a serger has made that a little easier...... I WILL do it,,, just always a little nervewracking......


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

lostarts said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > lostarts said:
> ...


Personally, I love using you-tube for learning. For example, a book from the library described the magic loop but sometimes reading directions is very tedious. I went to you-tube, then slept on what was demonstrated that, had a Eureka moment, and made two bubble bags in the following two days. I was very proud of myself! When I follow a pattern of several lines (rather than a diagram), I type it out, take it to the library and use the photocopier to magnify it, put it into a plastic file book, and, if necessary, use a ruler under the line I am currently working. From a diagram, your hint re the sticky note over the row being worked is sensible so you can match up the picture with the knitting in front of you, as you say.

Being an Australian, there is much less knitting know how here than in America. So, my cast ons have only been through front of first stitch on left needle, or what I have learned is called 'cable', where I knit through stitch one and two from the left needle. This cast on I use most often as it is less stretchy. However, if I want it less tight I just become conscious of this and make sure I knit the stitches loosely, much as your description suggests. Commonsense really. I don't know where I need to use something called 'long tail cast on' or 'backward loop cast on', but if someone could convince me as to why I would need these, please feel free to explain. I would be appreciative.

Thanks and cheers, larlie


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Magic loop.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

caloughner said:


> Magic loop.


To all those who are intimidated by using circular needles and socks, go to the workshop page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Free workshops by Darowil on the Magic Loop Method for circulars, (#10) and socks! (#13) They are great and really helpful!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Simply beautiful. I also love it!! Wonderful seam work.



evesch said:


> Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

double pointed needles will avoid them at any cost


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

sheila.searby said:


> I don't know how to do thumbs in fingerless gloves


If you're making fingerless gloves, then why do you have to do thumbs on them?

Work to where it says to put the stitches on a holder, and bind those stitches off instead. Then cast on the right number of stitches to make the space that the top of the mitten has to cover. Just like the instructions, but don't go back and make a thumb.

This works especially well if you're doing them in ribbing, which I think is really essential for fingerless gloves. You need to make them so that when you stuff your hand in your coat or jeans pocket for change, the glove doesn't ride up to your wrist. Ribbing helps you do that.

Or you could learn to make thumbs.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Reversing patterns. I stay away from cardigans and other items that say reverse the pattern for the left or right side. My brain does not compute how to do this.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Kathleenangel said:


> Reversing patterns. I stay away from cardigans and other items that say reverse the pattern for the left or right side. My brain does not compute how to do this.


The secret to doing this is to take detailed project notes and to incorporate a row counter whilst doing it. Then it makes it easier to do.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

A. THOMPSON said:


> after reading all of the replys, I am intimidated by all of you!! I don't even know what most of the wording means. (always look for patterns that say "EASY"... Wondering if any of you were ever beginners?


Oh yes. I've only been knitting for 9 years. Granted my personality type is that when I put my mind to do something I jump and drag my ever-supporting family along for the ride. For the first 3 years I was making my knit stitch WRONG. I was putting my yarn over incorrectly which made the knit stitch orientation twisted and mounted on the needle incorrectly. I am self taught from books and have crocheted for years (in crochet it doesn't matter how you do it as long as you're consistent) so I didn't figure it would matter. Once I corrected that problem is when I really started to fly because the knit stitch, now correctly mounted, was WAY easier to knit into. I also THRIVE on challenges. My first project made and completed was socks with a heel turn, gussets the whole nine yards. Everything I was reading at the time said that socks were hard so, my thought process was that if I could do that I could do anything. My next project was entrelac.

Like I said No Fear. Its pointy wood sticks and yarn and I WON'T LET IT WIN EVER.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have ionkly been knitting for about 2 1/2 years. I took it up when I fell and broke my leg. Needed something to do while I was laid up. I have learned most of what I know from here, as I was lucky enough to find this site early on! THANKS KP!


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

DPN's and cables. I have never tried either and am afraid to.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Ditto :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

shadu326 said:


> DPN's and cables. I have never tried either and am afraid to.


dpn tutorial: 




cable tutorial: 




No Fear.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

martyr said:


> Steeking! Love those Scandinavian patterns, but can't imagine cutting into the fabric. Interesting technique and I do hope to try it someday.


What scares me most about steeking is that I have no idea what it is! :roll: I know, I know, there are videos up the ying yang about it, but I need to get a firmer handle on basic knitting first. I just take tiny baby steps. Jumping hurdles is for somebody much more agile (and willing). :|


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Janina said:


> What really scares me is doing SOCKS!!!


Likewise. Socks scare me because I have narrow, flat feet and I'm afraid of not being able to make socks that will fit me. I'm not experienced in altering knitting patterns.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I too am afraid, or really just can't master double pointed needles, so I looked up the magic loop, using two circulars, much easier than just usingone. There are some excellent Youtube videos that will show you how it works. That way you can work on some of the patterns you have been avoiding. 

I just used it to do the sleeves on a baby sweater that was knit from the top down. Loved it, no seams to sew up.


----------



## Meric (Oct 24, 2012)

Cables. Steeking....at least I know what cables are!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > What really scares me is doing SOCKS!!!
> ...


Just dive in with socks. You may need to use a slightly smaller needle if your feet are very narrow so they'll be snug, but if you use two circulars, you can try them on easily. You'll see if they fit around snugly. If you have flat feet or high arches, it doesn't matter to the sock. Make them as long as you need them by trying them on. Then measure the sock so you can make the other one the same.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > What really scares me is doing SOCKS!!!
> ...


Darowil's sock workshop, http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html Workshop #13 tells how to measure easily to make socks fit, and as they are knit toe up, you can try them on as you go to make sure they do fit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Magic loop; I love DPNs but did not do well with two circulars. I think I have a mental block.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rose haft said:


> Knitting color work is my bug-a-boo. Since I can crochet colors without blinking an eye I think I should be able to change colors while knitting, too. I have a caution when I think of ever being able to knit lace shawls - the ones that have names & look like lacy spider webs. So delicate. I'll admire them from afar for a bit longer.


Find a pattern for a lace shawl that calls for worsted weight yarn and isn't too complicated. That's how I started, then I went to a lace hat using DK yarn. Now I have begun my lace weight shawl. I guess nothing succeeds like success, just make it easier at first.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! Ha ha! I'm fearless. There are techniques I don't like, but I'm not afraid of them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Lace charts! I'm fine with written pattern and have done numerous things in lace but the chart stymies me. All those squares and symbols, Mamma mia! I have had Dee's ashton shawl pattern, yarn and needles in a project bag for over a year and every time I pick it up to start. I take one look at the charts and find there there is just one other thing I have to do before and back in the bag it goes.I made a New Years resolution that I would make it this year, but hey I have eleven months to go don't I.


I learned lace charts a few months ago; I just turned 74. Once you are properly orientated it's a piece of cake. I read about them before I tackled them, and all the pieces fell into place for me. You can do it!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Magic loop; I love DPNs but did not do well with two circulars. I think I have a mental block.....


Darowil's Workshop #10 teaches the Magic Loop method very easily.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> Can't help you with Knitting Machines...haven't played with those and they are a bit intimidating to me too.
> 
> 
> elaineadams said:
> ...


I started with the old classic Bond, a basic manual machine. I have other machines now but lost my craft room to flooding six years ago. A recent basement remodel gave me a new craft room, so I'm going to get the machines set up and see how I do. I like to learn something new every day :~).


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


I so agree with you about using DPNs. I'm also afraid of using multiple colors of yarn for making designs in the project.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I am also just a beginner. I only needle-knit dishcloths and scarves. Not brave enough to get into anything else.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

mamahen said:


> I seem to have a phobia about double pointed needles. Have not had much luck with previous attempts; however, I am at a point on the top of a hat (only two rows left) that will require me to "bite the bullet". My 9 inch cable needle is now too long and I'm afraid double points will be my last resort.
> 
> I have some 4 inch double points that would seem perfect, but I don't have any large enough. (#4 is the largest and I'm using #8 needles.)
> 
> Think I'll combine needle tips from my Addie Clicks and Knit Pick Harmonies to create short double pointed needles. Hope it works. After all, it's only two rows. Ha.


It worked. Was very tedious because the final row had only 30 stitches and was K2tog for the entire row. I put point protectors on the above mentioned 3 needle tips (10 per needle) and VERY CAREFULLY completed the row. YEAH!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A. THOMPSON said:


> after reading all of the replys, I am intimidated by all of you!! I don't even know what most of the wording means. (always look for patterns that say "EASY"... Wondering if any of you were ever beginners?


It's amazing what you pick up. I felt just the same two years ago before I statred on KP. Now I see something and think "I'd like to try that" and give myself a little push. You will get there. Feel confident in yourself, afterall you've learnt to knit basic and now it's building on what you have learnt one step at a time.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Fair isle is what I'm afraid of... But I'm working with dpns, another that I was afraid of.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

libra59_1 said:


> I am also just a beginner. I only needle-knit dishcloths and scarves. Not brave enough to get into anything else.


I've been knitting for a little over a year, and right now I'm working on a Yggdrasil Afghan... Lots of cable work and my first time using dpns... I've done cables before and I love them. Doing something new can be fun. But I'm terrified of trying fair isle. :XD:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> Steeks!!!


brioche


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

KarenKK said:


> 2 techniques - brioche stitch, and entrelac


I'll ditto the brioche stitch. I even got a book on it. Looked at it and put it away. Maybe someday in a year oe two when I'm bored silly. What part don't you get?


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

I dislike sewing up my finished knitted items but am nervous and not technically clever enough to convert patterns into dpns seamless ones although I really would like to try this when I feel brave enough.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Entralac


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Fairisle,intarsia,continental method


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

Must of the time I use cable needles; I have the short ones that lets me comfortably make sleeves, collars, etc.
They don't fall apart easily, don't get lost from the other and let me work over my lap.


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

but what I haven't even try is intarsia with many colors.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

scares-no, lace:frustrating


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

lostarts said:


> dad's funnyface said:
> 
> 
> > Janina said:
> ...


Thank you. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

SEWING SEAMS
INTARSIA
LACE - the meds I'm on lessen my retention and concentration abilities so much that I have to stay with simple things. Good thing there are lots of easy patterns!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> I'm curious here wondering if or what knitting techniques people find intimidating.


DPN's, Charts & Steeks. 
Made a cardigan for my GD. Was ignorant concerning the diff. re yarn wghts. So went ahead and used what I had Patons Colours. It was discontinued, so I used what I had, needless to say the cardigan, though beautiful when finished, was a house on her. When I ck'd the instructions, it called for sport wght. It is there sitting in her closet. I have been playing with the idea of frogging it, then I saw the Youtube on steeking, but the mere idea of the task scares me. And no, I did not do a guage test. Hate doing that.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Try using two circulars instead. I switched to that and I won't be going back to dpns EVER!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you mean color-stranding as in Fair Isle patterns? If that's what you're intimidated by, try making a hat first. When I taught carrying colors, I designed a hat pattern and everyone loved it. It's not difficult to do, it just takes practice.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I used to hate that too until I made a sweater for my self and it ended up being a man's extra, extra large! It has a home now with my son-in-law! It was an instant Christmas present two years ago. LOL


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

color work


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

clcure said:


> I used to hate that too until I made a sweater for my self and it ended up being a man's extra, extra large! It has a home now with my son-in-law! It was an instant Christmas present two years ago. LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

larlie said:


> lostarts said:
> 
> 
> > BrandySears said:
> ...


Me too! I've made you one of my "buddies" on the forum so i can see what you reply, even when I'm not interested in the thread topic!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

crjc said:


> clcure said:
> 
> 
> > I used to hate that too until I made a sweater for my self and it ended up being a man's extra, extra large! It has a home now with my son-in-law! It was an instant Christmas present two years ago. LOL
> ...


I think most of us learned more or less the hard way about why swatches are important. As you come to accept them as necessary for figuring out what size needle you need to make this pattern - which after all is knit in the designer's gauge with that specific yarn- do continue to explore all the useful things swatching can tell you. Here's a few I've learned.. How will this substitute yarn drape in this gauge; how to plan a pattern you are making up for a project, how to do a new cast-on or bind off.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

As knitter of over 50 years, I think the continental method is over-rated. Maybe it's because this "old dog" doesn't want to learn any new tricks! Lol It really slows me down and interrupts my rhythm!


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

I started right out as a beginning knitter on double pointed needles, (after making a couple of basic scarves) because I wanted to make socks. I use bamboo needles, and use a fairly tight stitch, so the yarn doesn't fall off. Eschew the plastic or metal ones, by all means. It was kind of hard to learn, but that was mainly because fingerling yarn is so thin, and the stitches are kind of hard to see, especially if you have poor eyesight to begin with. Fear not.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Fairisle,intarsia,continental method


Kusumbudhwar, Norma's Vhild, lolamento and cicure and others who fear intarsia and Fair Isle, go to the workshop page here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and free workshop #14 taught by donmaur is on these things plus Mosaic. They will be there permanently so you can work them at your own pace


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Dowager said:


> kusumbudhwar said:
> 
> 
> > Fairisle,intarsia,continental method
> ...


THANK YOU! I've bookmarked this message so I can look this up when I'm ready to try intarsia again.


----------



## afiesta_angel (Jan 23, 2013)

Brioche knitting, have even looked on youtube and still cant follow it, wish i could as there are some lovely patterns


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

afiesta_angel said:


> Brioche knitting, have even looked on youtube and still cant follow it, wish i could as there are some lovely patterns


I've seen Brioche explained two different ways, and have seen enough of a third explanation that there's no way I could follow it.

The simple explanation tells you to knit in the stitch below the one on the needle. The second involves yarn overs and picking them up and knitting with the stitch and seems to be much more complicated than it needs to be.

The third one seems to involve barking. I didn't read the whole thing, but the part I did read sounded like a joke.

What it seems to come down to is that someone can take something simple, like brioche and explain it simply and understandably, or they can spend a lot of time and effort to make things needlessly complicated.

I started doing brioche from an old Mon Tricot stitch dictionary, and it wasn't difficult.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I started right out as a beginning knitter on double pointed needles, (after making a couple of basic scarves) because I wanted to make socks. I use bamboo needles, and use a fairly tight stitch, so the yarn doesn't fall off. Eschew the plastic or metal ones, by all means. It was kind of hard to learn, but that was mainly because fingerling yarn is so thin, and the stitches are kind of hard to see, especially if you have poor eyesight to begin with. Fear not.


Starting out on dpns - is that allowed?

Now you've got me muttering to myself. Waaaaaa

Well, actually -- I've started new things by doing the most difficult first - and then nothing bothered me thereafter.

With knitting, sad to say, I was started out with 2 sharp long pointy thingies - and now am afraid to even try dpns.

However, I have learned entrelac after fearing it for 40 years. ta dahhhh


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

t! Try Darowil's Magic Loop class #13 on the Workshop page, and you won't ever need to worry about dpn s! *evil grin*


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Dowager said:


> t! Try Darowil's Magic Loop class #13 on the Workshop page, and you won't ever need to worry about dpn s! *evil grin*


I totally agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

BrandySears said:


> I'm curious here wondering if or what knitting techniques people find intimidating.


Lotus Blossom lace pattern for the Lotus Blossom top by Interweave. I can't get it right. I've tried many times using both a chart and written instructions. I really want to make that top!


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> YpsilantiNan said:
> 
> 
> > I started right out as a beginning knitter on double pointed needles, (after making a couple of basic scarves) because I wanted to make socks. I use bamboo needles, and use a fairly tight stitch, so the yarn doesn't fall off. Eschew the plastic or metal ones, by all means. It was kind of hard to learn, but that was mainly because fingerling yarn is so thin, and the stitches are kind of hard to see, especially if you have poor eyesight to begin with. Fear not.
> ...


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

MAKING CABLES AND OTHER HARD STUFF


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

There a few things but what I want to overcome is dp needles making mittens and socks. I am working on this(slowly).


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Joanne Hyde said:


> There a few things but what I want to overcome is dp needles making mittens and socks. I am working on this(slowly).


If you go to this link here it gives you the workshop page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

On that page you will find a workshop on the Magic Loop Method (Workshop #10) taught by Darowil. That uses circular needles and is sooo much easier than dpns!

Then Workshop #13, also taught by Darowil, is on knittinig socks with the Magic Loop Method on circulars from the toe up! These two are fantastic, and you can achieve both your goals, because the Magic Loop workshop teaches fingerless mitts as well!

I have arthritis in my hands and cannot hold onto dpns, so this is the only way I can do them! *S*


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

fair isle and anything multi colored where I have to carry the yarn. Ugh. I've done two colored and I just don't care for the lines of carried yarn on the reverse side. Oh well. I love doing cables, and bobbles and am starting my first entrelac. I conquered my fear of socks, so I can get over all this. You'd think with Icelandic blood in me, I wouldn't be afraid of patterned knitting. I guess the bloodline is watered down. (heavy sigh)


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

evesch said:


> Well mine Was fairisle till I fell madly in love with a pattern. I had researched for a couple of years and knew all the techniques and advice out there but just too intimidated by it till I saw Cinquefoil..Wow. Love it. So I bought the yarn kit and the pattern and Kollage square needles to do the pattern in and started right away before I backed out and I finished it last week! I did great and only a few mistakes. So go for your intimidation thing not as hard as you make it out to be. Get to know all about it first and maybe once you fall for a pattern you will do it!


What a beautiful hat! I love the colors... you did GOOD!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't get the hang of circular knitting and forget about DPN... I'm all thumbs!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Entrelac and brioche stitch! I bought big beautiful books on each stitch and still can't do the stitches!


----------



## maulissimo (Feb 4, 2013)

Anything with holes having to count stitches - too much concentration required!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Interlac


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Intarsia. I'm struggling with a ridiculously elaborate piece now--six different colors, six bobbins dangling from the back of the project + tails...argh!


Intarsia just takes some getting used to. It does involve following a chart and using bobbins of different yarn but it isn't hard and makes lovely pieces. 
What I am thinking about and scared to try are the beautiful lace shawls that I keep seeing here!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

DPNs are not that difficult but you can live completely without them and miss no knitting techniques. You do need to learn how to knit in the round with 2 circular needles or Magic Loop, but with one of those techniques, you never hace to touch a DPN. I think 2 circulars are less intimidating to begin with, but Cat Bordhi has 2 excellent videos. I learned how to use 2 circular needles from those videos. 
This is the first video: 



This is the 2nd: 



This video compares DPNs to 2 Circular needles and Magic loop techniques for knitting in the round.
This is a generic Magic Loop video showing you how to do it: 



If you ever want to knit socks using Magic Loop, Kelly's series of videos from Knit Picks is the best I've seen.
http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Kelleys_Sock_Class__L10040501.html

I use my DPNs to knit scarves or any other narrow item. Short needles are so nice! 


KarenLeigh said:


> I have done everything possible to avoid using double pointed needles! My Mother was a master at using them (mittens, socks with complicated stitchery), but she is now unable to teach me due to her advanced age. I know there are help groups; I know there are tutorials; I know I am limiting myself as to what I can make. I just can't seem to approach the task.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Steeking is only scary the first time Try it on something small, like a doll or teddy bear sweater. Once you make that first cut, piece of cake.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Double pointed needles, just those words sends chills down my spine.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

no problem with machines, but Fair Isle by hand intimidates me.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have yarn and pattern for sweater for my daughter. Reading through the pattern I see at one point there are nearly 500 stitches on the needles. I am going to have to buy a new needle, or maybe more to get this done, but the part that bothers me is, if I make a mistake in the first pattern repeat it's going to kill me to tink back to it. That scares me, all those big numbers. I usually knit baby sweaters, with as many as 75 st. ha. 


I really wish she would pick another pattern.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of pattern is that??? So many stitches!


----------

